# Search box



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

I can't seem to find the search box for threads, or for names of posters.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I see it up in the right hand corner....


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The advanced search feature is in the drop down box under tools.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> The advances search feature is in the drop down box under tools.


Thank you!


----------

